# USP Labs Anabolic Pump and P-Slin



## Ryan-Boro (Jan 14, 2008)

has anybody used these products, after reading up on them they both seem to do the same thing - build muscle, burn fat and contain some of the same ingredients etc. so what is the major diff and if you have used them, which is better?


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not overly familar with these products.. But from what I understand you can stack these two products together for around the clock pumps..As for sales, the Anabolic pump sells a lot more the the P-Slin.. Alot, lot more


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have heard mostly good things about anabolic pump not heard alot about the p-slin yet


USPlabs Anabolic Pump, 90 Capsules


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jan 16, 2008)

yer i dont know anyone personally whos tried them but ive read alot of reviews and mostly all have good feedback.
ive not trained for 2 months due to injury and had to have surgery, so ive just stocked up on protein,creatine,multivits,fishoils and joint care supplements. im also going to run Methyl-Drol with the Anabolic Pump,hopefully ill get back into shape alot faster lol. going to have to do a cardio session on the mornings for the 1st couple of months,i put on a little "festive weight" over the hols and not training.


----------

